# Butt Küchenfertig



## Wahoo (23. April 2004)

Aber jetzt nicht lachen!
Wie nehme ich Platte aus??? Oder werden sie filitiert? Und wenn wie!
Wenn ihr dann auch noch ein Rezept hättet.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

moin Wahoo,
kurz hinter dem Kopf die Hauptgräte durchtrennen, dann kannst Du die Innereien gleich mit dem Kopf zusammen herausziehen. Dann Schnitt bis zum After und noch etwas weiter, da dort in den Taschen Milch und Rogen stecken. Den pieksigen Afterdorn abschneiden, und die Niere noch entfernen. Eventuell Schwanzflosse ab, damit er in die Pfanne paßt #h .
Filetiert habe ich Butt noch nicht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ralf-H (23. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Moin,

am besten schmeckt (zumindest mir) der Butt, wenn Du ihn einfach salzt, pfefferst und ihn dann bei mittlerer Hitze in Butter (!!!) in der Pfanne brätst. Bei größeren Kalibern geht das auch in der Backofenpfanne. Alternativ kannst Du ihn auch in ausgelassenem Speck braten - auch lecker.
Beim Ausnehmen, wie schon von Andreas erwähnt, auf den Dorn achten, kann viehisch wehtun.

Viel Spaß beim Fangen, Braten und Essen
Ralf


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Hi! Auch ich mag Platten am liebsten gebraten, aber geräuchert ist er auch ein genuss! 
Ich bereite mir die Platten auch ziemlich einfach zu: Peffern, salzen und in Mehl wenden, dann schön in Butter goldbrau werden lassen. Dazu schöne Bratkartoffeln mit Zwiebeln. Mmmhh lecker.... da könnt ich doch glatt ein paar aus der Truhe holen!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

moin,
Butt ist schon was leckeres! Der Dorn muß auch unbedingt einfriertechnisch enfernt werden, macht sonst Löcher in die Gefrierbeutel.
Ach noch was: Die Seitenflossen würde ich nicht abschneiden, da man sonst so viele kleine Gräten zum pulen hat.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Richtig der Dorn muss weg, sonst hat man noch Gefrierbrand.


----------



## Wahoo (23. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

lecker, lecker mir läuft auch schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen!
Mit Haut braten oder lieber ohne?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Mit Haut! Schön knusprig braten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (23. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Moin,

es gibt hier im Shop ein Heft zu kaufen "Bratfisch und mehr", dort ist das Filetieren mit Bild beschrieben. Wenn ich dran denke stelle ich heute abend einen Scan ein.

Ansonsten wie beschrieben, als Beilage Bratkartoffeln und Remou-Matsche oder Kartoffelsalat. Ach ja, eine gutes #g  nicht vergessen  

Geräuchert ist Butt allerdings auch eine echte Delikatesse.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldi (24. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Moin,
60g Salz auf 1 Liter Wasser, etwas Fischgewürz aus der Tüte von Ostmann, 12 Stunden in der Lauge lassen, herausnehmen und hängend trocknen lassen und ab in den Räucherofen. MMMMMMMMMMhhhhhhhhh
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MichaelB (26. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Moin,

ich habe nachgesehen, für einen Scan müßte ich vier einzelne Bilders einstellen; außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie es sich da mit dem Urheberrecht verhält, ergo --> das Heft "Bratfisch und mehr", geschrieben von Thomas9904, im Shop bestellen #6 

Trotzdem soviel: ich habe es jetzt am Wochenende ausprobiert und meine drei Platten von Samstag filetiert, in Mehl gewälzt, durch Bier gezogen, dann in Paniermehl gewälzt und in Butterschmalz schön kross angebraten. Leckerleckerlecker, selbst meine knapp fünfjährigen Tochter Jannina hat ausdrücklich nach mehr gefragt :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Mensch Michael, da lädst Du mich nicht ein...#d! Mann Mann Mann...... :q. Hört sich gut an. Das werd ich nächste Woche auch mal versuchen, aber Du müsstest mir kurz erklären, wie ich am besten Platten filetiere. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Moin, ich filetiere die Plattfische auch am liebsten. da kann man beim essen richtig schön reinhauen und muß nicht Greten pulen. Das mag ich nicht. 
Dann panniere ich die Filets und brate die im Öl. Da werden die schön knusprig weil die Temperatur höher ist. hmmmmmmmm ich könnt schon wieder.


----------



## MichaelB (26. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Moin,

@M_S: 





> hmmmmmmmm ich könnt schon wieder


 lass Dich nicht von Dorsch1 erwischen, der sucht noch Kandidaten  

@Sylverpasi: ich versuche es mal von hier aus auswendig - Platten "köpfen" und ausnehmen, an der Rückenseite von der Saumgräte her ca 2cm tief einschneiden, dann mit flach gehaltenem Messer an den Gräten entlang bis zur Mittelgräte schneiden. Das wird von der Bauchseite her wiederholt und dann das Filet von der Mittelgräte gelöst. 
Die selbe Prozedur kann jetzt an der Blindseite vorgenommen werden. 
Filets von der Haut lösen wie bei anderen Filetierarbeiten. 

Klingt so, als ob ich es könnte...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Hey Michael! Das ist doch ne gute Anleitung. Ich habs auf jeden Fall kapiert! Dann werd ich nächste Woche mal den ersten Versuch starten. Danke Gruss Dennis


----------



## Waldi (27. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Moin,
also ich habe immer noch meine Probleme mit dem Filitieren. Das geht glaube ich erst bei min. 1 Pfund schweren Herbstplatten, sonst bleibt da ja nichts übrig. Ich kriege es bestimmt auch nicht so perfekt hin und lasse es dann lieber da ich sonst einfach zu viel wegschmeiße. Und um die knusprige Haut ist auch schade wenn es denn nicht in den Räucherofen geht.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MichaelB (27. April 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

Moin,

natürlich macht auch hier die Übung den Meister - wenn ich an meinen ersten filetierten Dorsch denke #d  da blieb kaum was übrig und die Haut dran #c 
Heutzutage klappt das ganz passabel und ich werde auch die Platten nur noch als Filet essen, schon weil die ganze Grätenpulerei weg fällt.
You may call me filetator  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

ja hat den noch keiner von euch "plattfischkoteletts gemacht??? das geht so: mit einer kräftigen schere schneide ich zuerst die schwanzflosse und danach die "rückenflosse, zwischen schanzflosse und nacken ab. dabei schneide ich so, dass die ganzen kurzen gräten mit abgeschnitten werden. der übergang zwischen den kleinen und den grossen gräten ist meist sehr leicht zu erkennen. so verliere ich höchstens zehn prozent des fischfleisches und neunzig prozent des grätenproblemes. nun schneide ich vom nacken her das rückgrad durch. der kopf mitsamt der eingeweide, allerdings ohne laich oder rogen, denn den will ich auch essen. nun schneide ich runter zum analdorn, den durch und dann längs der "bauchflosse" wie oben die kleinen gräten weg. dann quätsche ich mit dem daumen die niere aus der bauchhöhle weg, spüle den plattfisch und bereite ihn zu. ist er vom gleichen tag, schneide ich auf beiden seiten drei, vier mal rechtwinkelig zum rückgrad ein, damit sich der fisch nicht in der pfanne durchbiegt. mit einem weichen filetiermesser hätte ich statt dessen auch von hinten her die beiden filets rausschneide können. das bringt aber erst ab mindestens dreihundert gram gresamtgewicht etwas. chippog


----------



## Slider17 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

hier mal ein video wie man den Butt filetiert, ich allerdings lasse die Hautseite dran und brate diese zuerst schön knusprig
guten Appetit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRnHMlI01Ow


----------



## strassenfeger (20. März 2013)

*AW: Butt Küchenfertig*

oder hier eine andere Seite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqT3GEXp6bk


----------

